# Topics > Books >  "Digital Transformation: Survive and Thrive in an Era of Mass Extinction", Thomas Siebel, 2019

## Airicist

"Digital Transformation: Survive and Thrive in an Era of Mass Extinction"

by Thomas M. Siebel 
July 9, 2019

----------

